# DEWA question



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone on my team moved into an apartment a few months back. Registered with DEWA, paid the hookup charges and has never had any DEWA issues since then.

Except that he hasn't received a single DEWA bill to date.

Every time he checks his online accounts it states no bills are outstanding.

How long does it normally take for DEWA to start sending you bills? I never had any delays whenever I moved into a new place.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Was waiting for the first bill for nearly three months.
Don't worry, they haven't forgotten him/her.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i'd agree with Byja that it won't be forgotten but rather than waiting until he gets hit with a 5000 dirham bill for back months i would actually call or email and explain that he has not received any bills as yet.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sammylou said:


> i'd agree with Byja that it won't be forgotten but rather than waiting until he gets hit with a 5000 dirham bill for back months i would actually call or email and explain that he has not received any bills as yet.


^^^

This. Also they are not shy with cutting you off even if you haven't had a bill. No fun in July at all.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would not be taking any chances and would go in person to DEWA office with the registered receipt and demand the bill. It seems the way things work here is "You haven't paid your bill? It's your problem!" "You haven't received your bills? It's your problem!" "You paid your bills, but it's not in the system? It's your problem!" You will be sure to lose if you play the waiting game with these people


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't remember, but, the DEWA account number is on the registration slip of paper isn't it? When an online bill enquiry is made - does anything show up?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> Can't remember, but, the DEWA account number is on the registration slip of paper isn't it? When an online bill enquiry is made - does anything show up?


^^^ good point. i was thinking earlier to ask you if you'd compared all information in the online account to ensure it's correct.

and you can always get your DEWA code from the plaque on your door jamb.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Can't remember, but, the DEWA account number is on the registration slip of paper isn't it? When an online bill enquiry is made - does anything show up?


It can take a couple of months to come through and show on-line and for a paper bill to arrive but everything you need to go to the DEWA office is shown on the security deposit receipt.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Someone on my team moved into an apartment a few months back. Registered with DEWA, paid the hookup charges and has never had any DEWA issues since then.
> 
> Except that he hasn't received a single DEWA bill to date.
> 
> ...


I was in the same situation, after a couple of months I have just lodged an e-complaint and they issued a bill online same day (in the middle of the month).

Then the second bill came after 45 days with a regular billing cycle...

As someone suggested I wanted to avoid any issue and to stay on the safe side ...


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

sammylou said:


> ^^^ good point. i was thinking earlier to ask you if you'd compared all information in the online account to ensure it's correct.
> 
> and you can always get your DEWA code from the plaque on your door jamb.


The DEWA numbers on the little plaque isn't the same as the DEWA account number that you can punch in on their website (without logging in) though.

Best to go to DEWA armed with a payment :snowball:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are two numbers. One is the meter number. This never changes regardless of the account holder. The other number is the Contract Account Number and this is YOUR number for YOUR account on the meter. Either number will get you the bill from DEWA. The number you can just I put on the website without logging in is the latter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

I have not received a single bill for 8 months and when I check online my balance is always negative (which means they owe me )

I will eventually do something about it, but I am lazy.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We'll see how lazy you are when it is 50 inside and you can't even run a fan


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

For some reason my apartment is always around 26-27 degrees even when I don't turn on the AC. So I doubt it would ever be 50 inside, however a few minutes without internet would make me run to Dewa office for sure.

And if they haven't turn it off for 8 months, I don't see why they would now, and I don't owe a penny according to their records.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> .....and I don't owe a penny according to their records.


according to the *current* records. who is to say some guy doesn't finally flip a switch somewhere and realize you owe them 8 months in back service? that would be my fear. i doubt you'd have any sort of recourse on that. how would you prove you didn't owe it since you have not paid any bills?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

sammylou said:


> according to the *current* records. who is to say some guy doesn't finally flip a switch somewhere and realize you owe them 8 months in back service? that would be my fear. i doubt you'd have any sort of recourse on that. how would you prove you didn't owe it since you have not paid any bills?


Oh I wouldn't try to. I would just pay it and go on. And I am pretty sure (even if nothing happens at all till then) I will need to pay all the bills when I want to end my Dewa contract anyway.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

They will cut you off, then send you a letter to your PO box. You'll then have to cough up a reconnection fee and wait a few days to be reconnected. This is how it works here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a negative balance for a few months it seems, because for whatever reason my DEWA account had some excess money when I got connected. I am guessing that the last tenant may have received bills higher than the actual meter reading.
Anyways, so this negative balance got exhausted in about 3 months and I started paying regularly.


----------

